# This has nothing to do with slingshots, but I hope it helps someone.



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I have a king size air bed I sleep on, but lately I haven't slept or felt well. We decieded to start spring cleaning early, so we disassembled the bed only to find out the memory foam on my side was full of mold. I called the company and the lady suggested that I use an emergency camping blanket between the mattress and the foam. It's been about a week now, and I haven't felt this good for quite sometime. We purchased this at a hunting and fishing supply store. They run around $5:00. I moved into this house in 2007 and this is the first time we had this trouble.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

My wife and I had a similar problem; sleep number bed that wasn't nearly as restful as it was when new.

There wasn't any mold, but it looked like the memory foam had seen better days.

Replacement memory foam from the manufacturer was outrageous, so I bought it for a fraction of the price at Costco.

Good as new.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

? have you ever vacumed a water bed and seen all the dead skin that comes off of one just woondering what it would be like in the foam.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i am wondering how the mold got there and did you replace the moldy part or just cover it


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

We haven't replaced the foam yet, we did discard the old foam. Hopefully we will get a new piece of foam and place the barrier blanket between it and the mattress to prevent it from reoccurring. I hate the thought of having to go to a standard box spring. Anyway I posted this in hopes of preventing someone else from going through this mess.


----------



## wyosasquatch (Sep 3, 2014)

bigron said:


> i am wondering how the mold got there and did you replace the moldy part or just cover it


Maybe the moldy part was on top of the mattress. My wife would jump at the chance to replace the moldy crusty part of our sleeping arrangements.

Sasq.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

wyosasquatch said:


> bigron said:
> 
> 
> > i am wondering how the mold got there and did you replace the moldy part or just cover it
> ...


. Lol so would mine


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well my friend ..Don't like the sound of what your going thru ..But for my self I do not sleep in a reg bed or any bed or couch...

I sleep in a Hammock ..I have a portable take down stand...so set up the hammock..for me right now this winter I use a military sleem

system bag..Is a 4pc unit.. 1 light green bag rated doe to 50..2.a black bag rated doe to 25...3put he black bag in side of the green bag rated to zero...4 has a bivi bag for the ground you place the bag in to ...5..a comptrssion stuf sack....In side the bivi bag you are rated to -10below zero....Of coruse this bag ment to be used camping or backing trips....I have had the best sleep for me any way in the hammock in many years vis a reg bed.........

But Tag you have to realize I am single......Now if I had a lady I would get a triple size hammock there rated to hold 880 pounds of weight..so 2 people

could sleep very easy in the triple hammock.....

Best to you my friend..sounds like you will be replacing your foam soon..~~~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> ? have you ever vacumed a water bed and seen all the dead skin that comes off of one just woondering what it would be like in the foam.


Tag's might not be the same, but ours has this big outer mattress frame type thing that is hollow and the top completely zips on and off. The two air mattresses go in the bottom of that, and the memory foam on top. The hoses stick out through holes in the mattress frame part, and the electrical parts plug into it. As you zip the top on you have to kind of squish the edges of the memory foam down so the zipper will close. The part you zipper on is about an inch thick, so I guess there is some type of padding there. Then fitted sheet, then the human....

So... that inch thick whatever it is that zips on above the memory foam and below the fitted sheet probably collects a lot of dust mites and skin cells and miscellaneous bodily fluids that I won't go into here. Unfortunately, since that's part of the "mattress frame" the only way to replace it would be from the company. When I opened it and looked at the memory foam, it was kind of broken down into little chunks in some places, and definitely wasn't bouncing back like it should in other places. Luckily the memory foam is not hard to replace and there are a number of sources for it.

Before we bought the sleep number bed we had a Nautilus air bed. It was pretty similar, but didn't give you feedback (a sleep number) for how much air was in the mattress. You could adjust the pressure up and down, and there was a 'memory' button that you could set when you had it like you wanted it. The mattresses with the Nautilus kept leaking, and Nautilus was good about sending us free replacement mattresses while it was under warranty. When it was out of warranty and another mattress started leaking we just moved on to the sleep number. It's been a lot better bed, no leaks, and having a definite number for the pressure is a lot nicer.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Sounds like our bed, only it's a Comfort Aire. We will see if the Companies suggestion of the foil blanket works. Thanks for your replies.


----------

